# Swollen mouth



## caliday (Oct 9, 2008)

One of my strawberry tetras had a swollen mouth appear a few days after a water change. Any suggestions on what can be done or what the cause is? I have not isolated the fish yet and this problem has not occurred before.

Tank Size: 20 gallons

Water Parameters: everything is as it should be

Water Changes: once or twice a month and I change about 1/3 of the water.

Feeding: fed once a day

Fish in the tank: 2 strawberry tetras, 1 molly, 1 goldfish, 2 red rainbow fish

Infected fish: one of the strawberry tetras

Symptoms of the infected fish: have not noticed anything unusual in the behavior other than the swollen mouth/lips

Time the Symptoms occurred: 2 days ago that I noticed

Age of the fish: have had the fish for about 3-4 years

Tank History: no past diseases

Medications in Use: no meds


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

By "as it should be" what do you mean?

Strawberry tetras are albino morphs of black skirt tetras subjected to the cruel methods of fish dyeing. They are much more prone to disease, due to the foreign substance(dye) that their immune system is constantly trying to combat. I doubt that's helping you much.
More info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Painted_fish

By swollen, how does it look? White/fluffy? Just bigger?


----------



## Dorothy (Oct 2, 2008)

Does your fish show swelling from the mouth to the gill also?


----------

